# Pension Question (State)



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

now im a long way off retirement and tbh it will probably all change when i get there but i have a question about contributions.

What constitutes a full stamp? Is it an amount per week/month/year that you have to pay in NI? Or does it mean as long as you are Full Time and paying NI you are paying full stamp?


Only reason i ask is that i work school term time only so in effect getting 4/5 of a full time wage, however the 4/5 of full time at my rate of pay is higher than someone on a lower grade working full time.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

If you check the website it will tell you , there is also a calculator where you can find out if you have any shortcomings .

http://webarchive.nationalarchives....gyourtaxandNationalInsuranceright/DG_10021384


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

> "In 2010-2011, you need to have £5,044 or more of such earnings if you are an employee or £5,075 or more if you are self-employed."


Found this, problem solved


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

That's not very much is it?

To get full pension you only have to have earned that much per year or total? Seems to me that that number needs addressing.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> That's not very much is it?
> 
> To get full pension you only have to have earned that much per year or total? Seems to me that that number needs addressing.


Perhaps since everybody gets the same maybe everybody should pay the same??


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> That's not very much is it?
> 
> To get full pension you only have to have earned that much per year or total? Seems to me that that number needs addressing.


Completely agree mate, pay in more get out more. However if the country is in this state with cuts galore etc i cant see it going down that route anytime soon.

However lowering the lower earnings limit to increase those number of people paying NI, will infact hit the lowest earners


----------

